# Is there such thing as a pen that "paints" on wood?



## backyarder1 (Feb 1, 2008)

I am trying to do some lettering on birdhouses and I am finding it difficult to paint letters as thin as I need to for them to fit. Is there such thing as a paint pen or stain pen? Can I use a sharpie and just coat it with a few coats of poly? Any advice or suggestions from the experienced woodworkers on this site would be appreciated.


----------



## luckydawg (Mar 17, 2010)

Yes there is both!
Try Hobby Lobby and Walmart stores!
Walmart sells Minwax stain pens!
Also you can go to the automotive dept. of Walmart or
an automotive store will have touch up pens for for cars.
Hope this helps!!!!!


----------



## Sean (Jul 2, 2008)

yes, they have them at art stores….they go down to the size of a pencil point.


----------



## bobkberg (Dec 26, 2009)

There are paint markers used by Auto junk yards for marking parts - That's fairly close to what you're describing.

A quick google search for "paint markers" shows LOTS of matches.

Good luck,


----------



## Sawdust4Blood (Feb 16, 2010)

Krylon makes a series of paint pens in their "Short Cuts" series that will work on wood. You can find them in a some crafts stores or on line.


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

sharpies will work, but they will bleed if applied directly to wood. Put a coat of poly then sharpie then more poly. In general the ink shouldn't run, but I once used an off-brand sharpie and it did run, so maybe test it before you use it on a bird house. sharpie also makes a paint pen, you should find it near where the sharpies are in stores.
There are both stain pens and paint pens. Craft stores have them in several places. In the "woodworking" section of my local Michaels and JoAnn Crafts they have both types. there are paint pens also located in the regular paint section, the artistic painting section and the kids section. I would read the labels to make sure they will work for an outdoor bird house. neither store has a good website but amazon has the type I get Look Here
I really like the paint pens. I use them to outline things that I have painted like puzzle scenes or cars. They paint really well so they are nice to use for writing or signing projects.
I don't remember if i have seen paint or stain pens at the woodworking or home improvement places, they might have stain pens in with their finishes, but I don't think I have seen them. 
Good luck
Mrs.N


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Here's what I use: American Accent

They are also available in metallic colors.


----------



## backyarder1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Looks like that was a no brainer. I appreciate all the responses!

Hope you all had a great earth day. I know I did! http://tinyurl.com/24b4kmy


----------



## BOB67CAM (Dec 28, 2009)

i figured id add to mrsN' post, sharpies will run if laquer is applied over them, just a heads up


----------



## ArtFromNY (Dec 17, 2012)

There is a site selling empty refillable paint pens with chisel type nibs about 1/8" wide. They seem easy to fill with whatever you need to apply. They are good for staining and if you use the edge of the nib you can get a fairly narrow line. They don't work well with latex but are ideal for stains and some low viscosity paints. paintpenpeople.com  is the site - geared to crafters but if the product fits . . . .


----------

